# Free Wellness Core Samples



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

For anyone who wants to try Wellness Core (high protein, grainless dry dog food) on your chihuahuas, Wellness will mail you a free sample of Wellness Core if you email them at: http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/talktous_emailus.html

For everyone already feeding Wellness, here is a $3.00 off coupon for any Wellness dry dog or cat food: http://app.bronto.com/public/?q=pre...d=0yq2oqzraqazo7p3bq0k9no96gfm3&ssid=4778&t=3

Bella and Lina are eating Wellness Core (original) for over a year, and I'm considering rotating their food with Wellness Core fish formula. I wanted to make sure the girls would eat the fish formula first before I buy a bag. Last week I emailed Wellness for a sample, and I received the sample yesterday.


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm having trouble finding the e-mail. Could someone please post it for me?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

iheartchanel said:


> I'm having trouble finding the e-mail. Could someone please post it for me?


Good idea. I added their email link in my original post and also here below:
http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/talktous_emailus.html


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you! I can't wait to try it. I want to feed it along with the home made diet I started her on.


----------

